# Johnny house plans



## HOWCO (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking for a good set of Johnny house plans, looking for a 4X4X6 style that will serve as base camp for around 20 quail. Looking for the recall type that is used out in the cover not the loft type that you would use at home to keep quail year round.
Thanks
Todd.


----------



## birddog1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lcsupply.com Has everything you need.


----------



## redlevel (Jul 13, 2007)

Not plans, but some good information and pretty good pictures.

http://www.fieldtrialpointers.net/penraised.html


----------



## HOWCO (Jul 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info keep it coming!


----------



## briguyz71 (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.gulfcoastgsp.com/Johnny house.htm
Check this one out, it has some basic plans if you click on the views of the johnny house.
Bri


----------



## Pro-hunter (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a set of the Lion Country plans that I paid about $12.00 for with shipping. It includes plans for a 4x4 house and really nice plans for a 8x8 house plus includes the tools and materials needed. It has detailed plans for all sides and the top and insides.
PH


----------



## Superposed (Jul 18, 2007)

I use a small "johnny house" that is made of a plastic barrel.  I saw the plans in Gun Dog a while back.  Can hold 5-8 birds (maybe more), does great as a small recall container and will keep released birds around, especially if you put 'em out at 13 to 14 weeks.  Very portable, cheap and can be disguised easily in the field.  I can describe in detail if needed.  Good luck.


----------



## BirdNut (Jul 19, 2007)

Wehle describes one in Wing & Shot.

In Gun Dog, by Richard A. Wolters, he has a johnny house that is more horizontal than vertical, but roughly the same outhouse size as the others.


----------



## BirdNut (Jul 19, 2007)

If you are looking for a recall pen only, then you can make one pretty cheap or buy one from lcsupply or gundog supply etc.  Some of them even make the funnel for sale, but its easy to make.  When I have more time I'll post how I made mine.

Its important to use small gauge wire (i.e. not 1X1 or "chicken wire") because coons can reach inside and they will pull the heads, tails, wings and most of the skin and feathers off your birds trying to get them out.  Its a ghoulish sight to come up on your whole covey dead in the recall pen in this manner.  Also, anchor it to a stake when you put it out-the coons will drag it all over the place trying to break it open I guess.


----------

